# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Muhammed Ömer Nazar'ın Ot ve Bal karışımı Ürünleri faydasız, paramız boşa gitti

## anau

Benim babam 76 yaşında kalp yetmezliği, tansiyon, karaciğer yağlanması ve bronşit için 10-12 çeşit ilaç kullanıyor, aşırı ilaç kullanmaktan dolayı kötüleşti. Biz bir de bitkisel deneylim dedik ve çok çok araştırdık. Sonradan dolandırıcı, yalancı ve sahtekar olduğunu öğrendiğimiz sözde uzman bir çok herbalist ile karşılaştık ürünlerini aldık kullandık. Bir faydasını da görmediğimiz gibi bazılarını ürünlerinin yan tesirini de gördük. Sonunda çok maşhur Muhammed Ömer Nazar beyefendinin yanına gittik. Biz bir takım ürünler verdik. Babam kullandı, bir gelişme olmayınca şüphelendik ve bir dostumuzun tavsiyesi ile İbrahim beyin yanına gittik. Babamın durumunu kız kardeşimle ayrıntılı olarak anlatık, adam başka firmanın ürününü kullanıyorsa içeriğini bilmeliyim dedi. Bizde yanımızda birlikte getirdiğimiz Nazar beye ait ürünleri gösterdik. ibrahim bey çok şaşırdı *'bu ürünler bu şahısa mı? aitmiş bende de var getirdiler ve sordular ben de inceledim, bu bitkisel ilaç değil, bunlar ot ile bal karışımı böyle bitkisel Gıda Takviyesi olmaz böyle şeyler Afrikada bile artık yapılmıyor çok komik bir şey bir doktorun böyle şeyler yapması* dedi ve bu tür bitki ekstresi olmayan ürünlerin bir faydası olmayacağını söyledi. Nazar beye ait *POLAT, AZARAKİ ve NANHA* isimli tabletleri aldı ezdi ve bize gösterdi bunlar faydasız şeyler, çünkü bitki ekstresinden değil otlar dan yapılıyor dedi. İbrahim bey bize size ürün veremiyeceğim, çünkü sizin kullandığınız bu Nazar Ürünlerinin faydası yok. Siz önce karar verin sonra gelin diye bizi gönderdi. Doğrusu çok komik bir adam bütün herbalistler ürünlerini satmak için uğraşırken İbrahim bey içeriğini bilmediğim ürünlerle bizim ürünleri kullanamazsınız dedi. Şimdi ne yapacak bizim gibi hastası olan ve derman arıyan kişiler, bizim hastalarımız hep birilerinin zengin olması için kullanılacak mı? Doktorlar bile böyle yanlış işler yapıyorsa biz kimlere güveneceğiz. Bitki ekstresinden üretilen Bitkisel Gıda Takviyelerinin maliyetinin çok yüksek olması ve bitki karışımlı Tabletlerin nerdeyse sıfır maliyette olması nedeniyle bu tür işlerle uğraşan Firmaların % 98inin insan sağlığını düşünmedikleri ve sadece kısa yoldan para kazanmanın yollarını araştırdıkları öğrendik. Benim Kuzenim Almanyada yaşıyor Ona sorduk bitki karışımlı tablet olmaz olsa olsa çay olur dedi. Dünyanın hiçbir Ülkesinde olmayan bu ilkel yöntemden bu Firmaların bir an önce vazgeçip kaliteli ürün üretmeleri ve insan sağılı ile oyanamamaları. Ben ve kardeşim sürekli araştırıyoruz Türkiyede bitkisel Gıda takviyesi üretenlerin hemen hepsi otu öğütüp hap, tablet veya kapsül yapıyor. Babama bir şey olursa bunun hesabını kimden soracağım.

Kaynak: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f323/muha...html#post40688

----------

